# Majestics Chicago Annual Picnic ∙



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats right everyone, the Majestics Chicago 4th Annual Picnic is going to be brought back to its original spot! The park that everyone will always and forever remember! We are in the process of aquiring the permits for the Foster and Cicero Park. Now i know that those who attended our very 1st picnic know what im talking about, we're taking it back to how its supposed to be!


*PICNIC DATE ON JULY 16, 2006 @ LABAGH WOODS ON FOSTER AND CICERO*.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

hell yea homie its going to be off the hook!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

some pics from the 1st picnic :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will be there for sure. DAMN I know that park, they had a PR festival in that park, was off the fucking hook.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Oh shit that's the bomb...I guess I'll be back up in Chi Town this year!!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 28 2006, 08:50 AM~4944035
> *Oh shit that's the bomb...I guess I'll be back up in Chi Town this year!!
> *



i agree with him!


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

:thumbsup: That was the spot. Had fools jumping the damn fence just to get into the park :biggrin: Glad to see it back there.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

OURLIFE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.... GOTTA SUPPORT NIM AND ALL THE MAJESTICS


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 27 2006, 11:22 PM~4942537
> *Thats right everyone, the Majestics Chicago 4th Annual Picnic is going to be brought back to its original spot! The park that everyone will always and forever remember! We are in the process of aquiring the permits for the Foster and Cicero Park. Now i know that those who attended our very 1st picnic know what im talking about, we're taking it back to how its supposed to be!
> 
> For now we are looking at a date in Mid to End of June.. so keep your calendars cleared up for those weekends;
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2006, 12:22 AM~4942537
> *Thats right everyone, the Majestics Chicago 4th Annual Picnic is going to be brought back to its original spot! The park that everyone will always and forever remember! We are in the process of aquiring the permits for the Foster and Cicero Park. Now i know that those who attended our very 1st picnic know what im talking about, we're taking it back to how its supposed to be!
> 
> For now we are looking at a date in Mid to End of June.. so keep your calendars cleared up for those weekends;
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

sounds good , Loved it the first year it was a great time .


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 1 2006, 12:41 AM~4950943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2006, 01:22 AM~4942537
> *Thats right everyone, the Majestics Chicago 4th Annual Picnic is going to be brought back to its original spot! The park that everyone will always and forever remember! We are in the process of aquiring the permits for the Foster and Cicero Park. Now i know that those who attended our very 1st picnic know what im talking about, we're taking it back to how its supposed to be!
> 
> For now we are looking at a date in Mid to End of June.. so keep your calendars cleared up for those weekends;
> ...



Hit me up..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

them chicago boyz dont mess around :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: 

You know it .


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nim ill put it on my calender..just make sure u remind a couple weeks ahead of time


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

so is the exact date set?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 2 2006, 07:21 AM~4958687
> *so is the exact date set?
> *


I am looking for avalibility they will get back to me by next week


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 2 2006, 11:59 AM~4960145
> *I am looking for avalibility they will get back to me by next week
> *


What's up Nim? :biggrin: The first show was the best I've been to.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

cool


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2006, 01:00 PM~4960158
> *What's up Nim? :biggrin:  The first show was the best I've been to.
> *


Thats the feed back we got so we will bring it back to its origin


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 2 2006, 01:04 PM~4960198
> *cool
> *


whats up homie you guys going to tampa?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

I wish i was :uh:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 2 2006, 01:09 PM~4960264
> *I wish i was :uh:
> *


I guess we will blow up indy then :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 3 2006, 12:45 AM~4964997
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok people will know all info by monday so get them rides on the bumper


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

LuxuriouS Indy will be there


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 7 2006, 11:53 AM~4994088
> *ok people will know all info by monday so get them rides on the bumper
> *


Carnal that ain't funny about the bumper, my bumper was cracked last weekend.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Its Monday, what do you got for us Nim??


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 13 2006, 08:07 AM~5038287
> *Its Monday, what do you got for us Nim??
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 13 2006, 12:19 PM~5039405
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID
> *


yeah what he said I said


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

date


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

YEA HOMIE, THAT PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

come on nim wheres the date fool :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2006, 08:01 AM~5052118
> *come on nim wheres the date fool :biggrin:
> *


Yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ok ok ok my turn 
nim whens the date?
:roflmao:


----------



## chaoscity0 (Dec 31, 2005)

So wut is da date


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Mar 13 2006, 09:07 AM~5038287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT THEY SAID :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

What's up with the date?


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

WHAT WHAT WHAT THE VERY BIG DATE COME ON NIM GIVE THE DATE I WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SO WHATS THE DATE? :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

4-eal nim stop playin when's the date :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nim is lost........... whens the date.... gotta make sure i aint gotta work this year


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 16 2006, 07:51 PM~5063461
> *SO WHATS THE DATE? :biggrin:
> *


ya man so i can get my dam tickets :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 16 2006, 08:03 PM~5063927
> *ya man so i can get my dam tickets  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

uffin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no matter what the date, detroit will be there. and if its the 16 my birthday is the 18th so that would be a nice party :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey i gotta question real quick


































WHENS THE DATE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

whenever tha date is its gonna be a GREAT picnic :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 17 2006, 08:57 PM~5070660
> *
> whenever tha date is its gonna be a GREAT picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: going to be announced real soon.. trust me


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 18 2006, 02:50 PM~5075309
> *:biggrin:  going to be announced real soon.. trust me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 18 2006, 02:50 PM~5075309
> *:biggrin:  going to be announced real soon.. trust me
> *



Like we trusted NIM???


:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 19 2006, 03:09 PM~5080309
> *Like we trusted NIM???
> :biggrin:
> *


we will know by monday morning.all we know its going to be in july just waiting for confirmation.and thats all they had available


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 19 2006, 03:45 PM~5080775
> *we will know by monday morning.all we know its going to be in july just waiting for confirmation.and thats all they had available
> *



So did you get it for that date I told you about?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Like nim said, it is going to be in July


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5082626
> *Like nim said, it is going to be in July
> *


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

MId-July??? or the weekend after 4th of July would be a great date!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

7 16th


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2006, 01:17 AM~5091286
> *7 16th
> *


excellent :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2006, 02:17 AM~5091286
> *7 16th
> *


Good date...I'll be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*JULY 16TH 2006 *

IS THE DATE OF THE 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS CHICAGO PICNIC!!

*AND ITS BACK AT THE PARK ON FOSTER AND CICERO*

MOSTLY EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE IT IS AT, THE 'THROWBACK' PICNIC, WHERE THE BEST OF THE BEST ARE GONNA GET DOWN... SO MARK IT DOWN EVERYONE, THIS IS THE ONE YOU ALL HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR... :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 21 2006, 10:04 PM~5096040
> *JULY 16TH 2006
> 
> IS THE DATE OF THE 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS CHICAGO PICNIC!!
> ...


Sorry we will be in Tulsa, hope it's a good show.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: hope you guys can make it anyways


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 21 2006, 11:13 PM~5096092
> *Sorry we will be in Tulsa, hope it's a good show.
> *


  send us some pics :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled will be there


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

DROPMOB CHICAGO WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will be having fliers out real soon


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2006, 12:10 PM~5099434
> *we will be having fliers out real soon
> *


nim fuck the fliers tell us a date so we can call and get the plane tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

we will be there 
IV SURE!!!!


tha date will be july 16th


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 22 2006, 01:38 PM~5099604
> *nim  fuck the fliers tell us a date so we can call and get the plane tickets  :biggrin:
> *


july 16th homie.its been posted


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2006, 08:14 PM~5102030
> *july 16th homie.its been posted
> *


ok got it


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope we can come Ya know southern showdown is the same date right?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

a few of us solo riders will be there from Wisconsin for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its all good bro, the people can decide which to attend


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 22 2006, 09:13 PM~5102449
> *a few of us solo riders will be there from Wisconsin for sure :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 23 2006, 04:12 AM~5102436
> *Hope we can come Ya know  southern showdown is the same date right?
> *


Hmmm....Ive been look'n for a reason to stop going to that show :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5102498
> *Hmmm....Ive been look'n for a reason to stop going to that show  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5102498
> *Hmmm....Ive been look'n for a reason to stop going to that show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

lookin forward to seeing ya in Chi-Town then Tito :biggrin: :biggrin: Believe me you wont be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey homie edit the first page and put the date on it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

done :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 22 2006, 10:12 PM~5102436
> *Hope we can come Ya know  southern showdown is the same date right?
> *


oh well I didn't know there was nothing els available and since no one likes brian anyways it wouldn't matter LOL naw just kidding theres always next year we are expecting record ceowds so I guess its up to you homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 22 2006, 10:13 PM~5102449
> *a few of us solo riders will be there from Wisconsin for sure :thumbsup:
> *


for sure homie it will be fun


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 22 2006, 10:19 PM~5102498
> *Hmmm....Ive been look'n for a reason to stop going to that show  :biggrin:
> *


well your more then welcome at ours homie


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

HEY NIM IF YOU NEED ANYTHING THEN HIT A HOMIE UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Mar 22 2006, 10:39 PM~5102606
> *HEY NIM IF YOU NEED ANYTHING THEN HIT A HOMIE UP!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie for sure bro


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am sure we will have groups attending both events that day....EVERY BODY BETTER GET ON POINT..i hear the dogg is making an apearance sometime this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

We will be ready :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT will everyone else???? :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2006, 10:12 PM~5102806
> *We will be ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT will everyone else???? :0
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2006, 08:41 PM~5102618
> *thanks homie for sure bro
> *


the neighbors will be there 4 sure!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2006, 09:12 PM~5102806
> *We will be ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT will everyone else???? :0
> *


whats up silver


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WUSUPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will have magazine coverage and video coverage we are going on a different direction we will be filming show cars as well as hoppers so clean up those rides and get ready to show and hop homies it will be the best picnic ever.we have the suport of the council and the chicago lowriders as well as the northern il. lowrider alliance


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

in less then a moth we got over 2,000 hits not bad now we nwwd to know who is coming so we know how much carne to asar :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

detroit chapter has some big boys that like to eat lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 24 2006, 12:35 PM~5112521
> *detroit chapter has some big boys that like to eat lol
> *


  we will have enough homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

bringing it back to the park, man i remember when ppl where bustin barricades to get in this uffin: uffin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

im there


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 25 2006, 01:26 AM~5115766
> *bringing it back to the park, man i remember when ppl where bustin barricades to get in this  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Whats up Nim? You probably don't remember me but you should remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte up at the picnic as well. See ya there...


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

TLM will be out there, can't wait to check out Chicago


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

What's up Nim? You probably don't remember me but I think you’ll remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte up at the picnic as well. See ya there...

Me saludas al primo Alex

[attachmentid=516372][attachmentid=516375]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 12:34 AM~5115818
> *Whats up Nim?  You probably don't remember me but you should remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte up at the picnic as well. See ya there...
> *


is this alexes cousin?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 12:55 AM~5115971
> *What's up Nim?  You probably don't remember me but I think you’ll remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte up at the picnic as well. See ya there...
> 
> Me saludas al primo Alex
> ...


I remember you homie how you been?


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Didn't mean to leave you hanging there but the server is slow.

Been alright. This is Alex's cousin. Just trying to figure out how to post this shit up. Newbie

Have have you been? How's the Caddy? I'm sure your getting it ready....

How the hell do I edit my post so I can reduce the size of the pics. They are huge.

Bare with as I try to figure this out. The server isn't helping


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 25 2006, 12:41 AM~5115872
> *TLM will be out there, can't wait to check out Chicago
> *


for sure Brandon let us know when you guys are coming into town we will try to keep you guys as busy as posible homie


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

what up 75 monte-- the caddy is looking bad homie!! got the 90 clip & booty kit for that bitch  this is luis right??


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

This is Rey. Alex's cousin.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

MY BAD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 01:25 AM~5116029
> *Didn't mean to leave you hanging there but the server is slow.
> 
> Been alright. This is Alex's cousin. Just trying to figure out how to post this shit up. Newbie
> ...


yea the server sux bro.just hit the edit icon next to the qoute icon LOL.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

It's cool. That is why I thought Nim might not remember me either. I've been to a few picnics last year and was at the MOS show too.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

CLEAN ASS MONTE!!


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks..


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

quote=75_Monte,Mar 24 2006, 11:55 PM~5115971]
What's up Nim? You probably don't remember me 
but I think you’ll remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte 
up at the picnic as well. See ya there...

Me saludas al primo Alex

[attachmentid=516401][attachmentid=516402][


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 01:37 AM~5116093
> *It's cool. That is why I thought Nim might not remember me either. I've been to a few picnics last year and was at the MOS show too.
> *


yea it is a clean monte you parked behind us at the mos


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Nim,

I'm too new to edit my post. Pics will have to stay large for now. Is that your ride on your avitar? If so ,where can I view more pics. Looks real nice.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Gotta go. Catch you later...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 01:57 AM~5116173
> *Nim,
> 
> I'm too new to edit my post. Pics will have to stay large for now. Is that  your ride on your avitar? If so ,where can I view more pics. Looks real nice.
> *


yes it is I don't have many pics of it but you'll see it in indy or att he first picnic we will keep you updated homie


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

You can see more pics of the Monte at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2290255/1

Later


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

chi or KY uuummmm chi 
hopes its like tha 1st year at tha park that was a good time 

see u there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn teh LRM show is going to suck all the big dogs are going to chi-town


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damnnnnnnn I cant decide...probally go to this show to Support my LUXURIOUS and MAJESTICS
Brothers.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

It will be as big as you guys make it the more of you show up the bigger it gets everyone is welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 24 2006, 11:44 PM~5116128
> *quote=75_Monte,Mar 24 2006, 11:55 PM~5115971]
> What's up Nim?  You probably don't remember me
> but I think you’ll remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte
> ...


thats real nice monte there wasup bro u prob dont remember me i was at mos u won a trpohy there :wave: :wave:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

What's up Big Bad Benn. I'm trying to remember who you might be? I'm kinda new to the scene so I really don't know too many riders out there. I hope to meet a bunch more this year. Did you have a car at the show? Who were you hanging with? Make sure you stop by if you see me hangin out. I plan to hit the June 25th DANRYAN WOODS picnic as well. Catch you later.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 11:42 AM~5117541
> *Damnnnnnnn I cant decide...probally go to this show to Support my LUXURIOUS and MAJESTICS
> Brothers.
> *


shit homie just tell the wife that you guys are going on a road trip hell if i am going you can :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 25 2006, 11:57 PM~5120509
> *shit homie just tell the wife that you guys are going on a road trip hell if i am going you can  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell if i can get the hopper done it will be there reping STREET LIFE serving fools lol


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 25 2006, 09:23 PM~5120353
> *What's up Big Bad Benn. I'm trying to remember who you might be? I'm kinda new to the scene so I really don't know too many riders out there. I hope to meet a bunch more this year. Did you have a car at the show? Who were you hanging with? Make sure you stop by if you see me hangin out. I plan to hit the June 25th DANRYAN WOODS picnic as well. Catch you later.
> *


 :biggrin: what up bro i was over by uce cc and then over by rich "rugulators cc at the end of the show


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 25 2006, 11:38 AM~5117528
> *damn teh LRM show is going to suck all the big dogs are going to chi-town
> *


Which dates are you talking about


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 26 2006, 01:30 PM~5122772
> *Which dates are you talking about
> *


What up John!!! I think he means Southern Showdown !!! I guess it is considered a LRM show because I know if you place there you are able to go to the Super Show!! It is considered a show on their venue!! Give me a shout and let me know if you guys want to meet up to go to Indy!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 26 2006, 12:30 PM~5122772
> *Which dates are you talking about
> *


the 16th of july


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Mar 26 2006, 01:00 PM~5122937
> *What up John!!!  I think he means Southern Showdown !!!  I guess it is considered a LRM show because I know if you place there you are able to go to the Super Show!! It is considered a show on their venue!!  Give me a shout and let me know if you guys want to meet up to go to Indy!!
> *


yea i was talking about thst show lrm show/showdown what ever people call it lol


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

fuck cce :biggrin: 

the big M picnic is where its at


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 26 2006, 11:05 AM~5122339
> *hell if i can get the hopper done it will be there reping STREET LIFE serving fools lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 26 2006, 01:58 PM~5123143
> *fuck cce  :biggrin:
> 
> the big M picnic is where its at
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 26 2006, 01:58 PM~5123143
> *fuck cce  :biggrin:
> 
> the big M picnic is where its at
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 26 2006, 02:00 PM~5123151
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i was just talking shit hell i hope my car gets doen by then but hey money does not grow on tree's lol


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 26 2006, 03:38 PM~5123494
> *i was just talking shit hell i hope my car gets doen by then but hey money does not grow on tree's lol
> *


i know what ya mean homie


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I feel you too.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 26 2006, 12:05 PM~5122339
> *hell if i can get the hopper done it will be there reping STREET LIFE serving fools lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 26 2006, 02:58 PM~5123143
> *fuck cce  :biggrin:
> 
> the big M picnic is where its at
> *


 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 03:49 AM~5133427
> *:0
> *


Mr.Impala forest is spelled wrong homie............  

Just thought I'd point it out before you print out a bunch


"FOSTER & CICERO" :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we will get them 2 things fixed good looking out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 11:28 AM~5134513
> *will get them 2 things fixed good looking out
> *


I was sending an email to jayson should I send it to you insread?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

naw he did em i just posted em for him i emailed him and told him :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 11:30 AM~5134523
> *naw he did em i just posted em for him i emailed him and told him  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie  how you feeling?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 11:38 AM~5134572
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 10:38 AM~5134572
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

SO NO MORE UNION GROVE IN JULY


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 28 2006, 11:33 AM~5135329
> *SO NO MORE UNION GROVE IN JULY
> *


Wow nothing get's passed you lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2006, 11:26 PM~5115766
> *bringing it back to the park, man i remember when ppl where bustin barricades to get in this  uffin:  uffin:
> *


:roflmao: i remember that LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I think it's unfortunate that CCE and Majestics couldn't come to some compromise concerning the date of their events. While one might think their event will be more successful than the others that isn't necessarily true. What most likely will happen is both events will lose because the midwest will be split and forced to choose. This only hurts the midwest lowrider movement in my opinion. In an area of the country where we have about a 5 month window to lowride because of weather I would think a compromise would be the best course of action that way the people could enjoy 2 great events theoughout the summer instead of one so-so event. I am not saying this to degrade Nim/Silver and Majestics or Brian and Southern showdown and both events hold an equal amount of importance to me.I just would hope these words shed some light on the situation to those of us who don't wake up and say fuck CCE or Fuck a picnic and would like to be able to enjoy both events.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 28 2006, 02:12 PM~5135874
> *I think it's unfortunate that CCE and Majestics couldn't come to some compromise concerning the date of their events.  While one might think their event will be more successful than the others that isn't necessarily true.  What most likely will happen is both events will lose because the midwest will be split and forced to choose.  This only hurts the midwest lowrider movement in my opinion.  In an area of the country where we have about a 5 month window to lowride because of weather  I would think a compromise would be the best course of action that way the people could enjoy 2 great events theoughout the summer instead of one so-so event.  I am not saying this to degrade Nim/Silver and Majestics or Brian and Southern showdown and both events hold an equal amount of importance to me.I just would hope these words shed some light on the situation to those of us who don't wake up and say fuck CCE or Fuck a picnic and would like to be able to enjoy both events.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 28 2006, 03:12 PM~5135874
> *I think it's unfortunate that CCE and Majestics couldn't come to some compromise concerning the date of their events.  While one might think their event will be more successful than the others that isn't necessarily true.  What most likely will happen is both events will lose because the midwest will be split and forced to choose.  This only hurts the midwest lowrider movement in my opinion.  In an area of the country where we have about a 5 month window to lowride because of weather  I would think a compromise would be the best course of action that way the people could enjoy 2 great events theoughout the summer instead of one so-so event.  I am not saying this to degrade Nim/Silver and Majestics or Brian and Southern showdown and both events hold an equal amount of importance to me.I just would hope these words shed some light on the situation to those of us who don't wake up and say fuck CCE or Fuck a picnic and would like to be able to enjoy both events.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its up to the riders to decide which event to attend, Nim and I were looking to see what date to have the picnic and everyone knew that, the date cleared with the Chicago events and it was under our impression that it had cleared with the midwest events. We didnt chose this date to shy lowriders away from Brians show and didnt know anything about his event date until just recently, and by that time we had our date set, our permits, our flyers, etc... but i did notice that flyers for the showdown were already sent out to certain people, noone contacted us to let us know or sent our guys any flyers giving that we had had cars registered in the showdown for the last 3 years we would have figured that flyers would have been sent us as well but i guess not. So like i said in the past, it is now up to the lowriders to decide where to go. 
But i am backing up our clubs event all the way and saying that the Majestics of Chicago are throwing the MidWest's Baddest Picnic and it is going down on July 16th .. so be there or watch it on the next video. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 28 2006, 07:29 PM~5138166
> *Its up to the riders to decide which event to attend, Nim and I were looking to see what date to have the picnic and everyone knew that, the date cleared with the Chicago events and it was under our impression that it had cleared with the midwest events. We didnt chose this date to shy lowriders away from Brians show and didnt know anything about his event date until just recently, and by that time we had our date set, our permits, our flyers, etc... but i did notice that flyers for the showdown were already sent out to certain people, noone contacted us to let us know or sent our guys any flyers giving that we had had cars registered in the showdown for the last 3 years we would have figured that flyers would have been sent us as well but i guess not.  So like i said in the past, it is now up to the lowriders to decide where to go.
> But i am backing up our clubs event all the way and saying that the Majestics of Chicago are throwing the MidWest's Baddest Picnic and it is going down on July 16th .. so be there or watch it on the next video.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup homie Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 28 2006, 03:12 PM~5135874
> *I think it's unfortunate that CCE and Majestics couldn't come to some compromise concerning the date of their events.  While one might think their event will be more successful than the others that isn't necessarily true.  What most likely will happen is both events will lose because the midwest will be split and forced to choose.  This only hurts the midwest lowrider movement in my opinion.  In an area of the country where we have about a 5 month window to lowride because of weather  I would think a compromise would be the best course of action that way the people could enjoy 2 great events theoughout the summer instead of one so-so event.  I am not saying this to degrade Nim/Silver and Majestics or Brian and Southern showdown and both events hold an equal amount of importance to me.I just would hope these words shed some light on the situation to those of us who don't wake up and say fuck CCE or Fuck a picnic and would like to be able to enjoy both events.
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 28 2006, 08:32 PM~5138462
> *wusup homie Ben  :biggrin:
> *


what up silver just here bro chillin :biggrin: y tu


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 28 2006, 03:12 PM~5135874
> *I think it's unfortunate that CCE and Majestics couldn't come to some compromise concerning the date of their events.  While one might think their event will be more successful than the others that isn't necessarily true.  What most likely will happen is both events will lose because the midwest will be split and forced to choose.  This only hurts the midwest lowrider movement in my opinion.  In an area of the country where we have about a 5 month window to lowride because of weather  I would think a compromise would be the best course of action that way the people could enjoy 2 great events theoughout the summer instead of one so-so event.  I am not saying this to degrade Nim/Silver and Majestics or Brian and Southern showdown and both events hold an equal amount of importance to me.I just would hope these words shed some light on the situation to those of us who don't wake up and say fuck CCE or Fuck a picnic and would like to be able to enjoy both events.
> *


I hear you homie it was a think that came down to permits with us that is all they had available to acomidate 1,000 people other wise we would have to of had a small picnic and after 200 people we would of had to close the doors also I was not aware of the souther show down I asked if that date was open never got a responce I even looked in the mag and it was not listed I hate to step in other peoples shoes but like you said we only have 5 months so it does not leave us too many weekends to work with I do apologise for this but I will have my permits in by the first of the year so everyone knows the date and not think we did it on purpose by the time I found out we already had invested 800 dolors out of pocket and we are not profiting from it I want to be at the showdown to get #'s for vegas so I kinda screwed us also.but there will be plenty of chicago picnics you are all more then welcomed to chill with everyone.my bad I hope there are no hard feelings and this was not done intentionaly.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 28 2006, 09:48 PM~5138601
> *what  up  silver  just  here  bro    chillin  :biggrin: y tu
> *


nomas aqui doing the same homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

saturday it's 2 hours south and then 6 hours north ....what a damn drive,with a 3 car wedge.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 28 2006, 11:07 PM~5138740
> *saturday it's 2 hours south and then 6 hours north ....what a damn drive,with a 3 car wedge.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2006, 10:53 PM~5138622
> *I hear you homie it was a think that came down to permits with us that is all they had available to acomidate 1,000 people other wise we would have to of had a small picnic and after 200 people we would of had to close the doors also I was not aware of the souther show down I asked if that date was open never got a responce I even looked in the mag and it was not listed I hate to step in other peoples shoes but like you said we only have 5 months so it does not leave us too many weekends to work with I do apologise for this but I will have my permits in by the first of the year so everyone knows the date and not think we did it on purpose by the time I found out we already had invested 800 dolors out of pocket and we are not profiting from it I want to be at the showdown to get #'s for vegas so I kinda screwed us also.but there will be plenty of chicago picnics you are all more then welcomed to chill with everyone.my bad I hope there are no hard feelings and this was not done intentionaly.
> *



It's all good you can only do what you can do I guess. I thought I saw you guys at casper. I guess I just figured with you being at casper you would have seen the flyers that announced when Southern Showdown was but I didn't know you had to apply for permits at the beginning of the year.

As for Silver I understand now that the the Midwest WILL have to choose. That was never in question since it's obvious that neither event will change dates. I was pointing out that with people having to choose between one event or the other...it waters down BOTH events.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey nim, will you guy's have truucha film this event? Especially the hop being title: king of the midwest!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT
for a GREAT PICNIC!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Mar 29 2006, 12:04 PM~5141431
> *Hey nim, will you guy's have truucha film this event? Especially the hop being title: king of the midwest!
> *


YOU GOT A PM I MISS UNDER STOOD THE ?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 24 2006, 11:44 PM~5116128
> *quote=75_Monte,Mar 24 2006, 11:55 PM~5115971]
> What's up Nim?  You probably don't remember me
> but I think you’ll remember my ride. I plan to have the Monte
> ...


wassup cuz how you doin? car looks good dont forget the date, its going to a real good picnic


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Been pretty good Cuz. Not enough time in the day to do what needs to get done though. Got the picnic date block off already. 

Me saludas al carnal. He's got to get busy on his ride. The weather is starting to get nice. Later


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sup fellas


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 30 2006, 11:19 PM~5153406
> *Been pretty good Cuz. Not enough time in the day to do what needs to get done though. Got the picnic date block off already.
> 
> Me saludas al carnal. He's got to get busy on his ride. The weather is starting to get nice. Later
> *


we should all get together and chill maybe at hooters lol I think HOOTERS will be my next


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Was up Nim? Logged in to see whats new. 

Anybody pull out their rides today? The weather was great. Hope it stays that way. Nice looking flyer.. 

Now I know who Mexicanpoison is. I remember you bro. 

I'm going to log off soon. Got to start work early tomorrow. Catch you boys later.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

whats up 75 monte


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Just chillin and getting ready to hit the sack. 

Seen Richie lately? Me lo saludas. 

Nim is right. We need to hook up one of these days and have few cold ones....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 30 2006, 09:36 PM~5153511
> *Just chillin and getting ready to hit the sack.
> 
> Seen Richie lately? Me lo saludas.
> ...


i havent seen him in a while talked to him like 2 times but if i do i say what up for u


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 30 2006, 11:34 PM~5153497
> *Was up Nim? Logged in to see whats new.
> 
> Anybody pull out their rides today? The weather was great. Hope it stays that way. Nice looking flyer..
> ...


boy's where i don't see no boy's all i see is grown men acting like boys LOL naw just messing LOL ora homie I doubt that any one went out cruising unless its there daily but if i was there and not in 85% weather i think i would have atleast taken it tochange the tires lol :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 30 2006, 09:19 PM~5153406
> *Been pretty good Cuz. Not enough time in the day to do what needs to get done though. Got the picnic date block off already.
> 
> Me saludas al carnal. He's got to get busy on his ride. The weather is starting to get nice. Later
> *



i will homie, hes trying to get done but he needs a painter...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 30 2006, 11:54 PM~5153596
> *i will homie, hes trying to get done but he needs a painter...
> *


 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2006, 09:34 PM~5153162
> *FIRST OFF TRUUCHA DOES NOT OWN KING OF THE MID WEST THAT WAS A NAME WE PUT ON IT AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH YUONG HOGG HAD KING OF THE STREET WAY BEFORE ANYONE HOMIE AND NO HE IS BUSY THAT DAY SO I AM GOING TO GIVE ANOTHER WELL KNOW VIDEOAGRAPHER A CHANCE.HE DOES SHOW CARS AS WELL AS HOP AND OBIOUSLY YOU KNOW WHO IT IS CUS YOU SAW IT ON THE FLIER SO IF TRUUCHA IS NOT ON THE FLIER WHAT MADE YOU THINK HE WAS GOING TO BE THERE.LET MAKE THIS HAPPEN AND NOT START NIT PICKING AT BULL SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


Homie, I just asked a yes/no question!!! I did not say that truucha owned king of the midwest! What I meant was that since this is going to be such a big event were you having truucha come and film it. So as far as nit picking at bullshit, what the hell are you talking about. Also, some event's do not advertise truucha so I didn't figure that with you just asked a simple ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Mar 31 2006, 01:36 AM~5154046
> *Homie, I just asked a yes/no question!!! I did not say that truucha owned king of the midwest! What I meant was that since this is going to be such a big event were you having truucha come and film it. So as far as nit picking at bullshit, what the hell are you talking about. Also, some event's do not advertise truucha so I didn't figure that with you just asked a simple ?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SEE THATS WHY ITS BETTER TO CALL ON THE PHONE HOMIE I HEAR YOU BUT PM ME HOMIE I JUST SEND YOU MY # DAWG


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

It's all good homie, just a case of misinterpertation. This will be a great event and Lowered Fantasies will be their to show full support.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Mar 31 2006, 01:24 PM~5156500
> *It's all good homie, just a case of misinterpertation. This will be a great event and Lowered Fantasies will be their to show full support.
> *


  thanks for the suport homie


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

anytime homie.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up neigh


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2006, 06:11 PM~5158759
> *whats up neigh
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2006, 11:27 AM~5156527
> *  thanks for the suport homie
> *


The neighbors will be there 2 support 100 percent. riders 4 life!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2006, 07:11 PM~5158759
> *whats up neigh
> *


:wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

you tell me homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

whats up jimmy, silver, big e
:wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i said... WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol..

wusup Big E. , and Neighbor... how things in the Chi tonight, i finally got to touch my caddy today thats about it.. the battery is dead, couldnt even turn it on, but the hydros worked.. :cheesy:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

everything is good in the hood homie. I thought that you would be in florida with nim.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

naw, i wish, but i have a lot to do here and a lot of things to finish around the garage. So tommorrow will be a busy day as well. :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

I saw an orange 64 Three wheelin down western yesterday, Wonder who owns that car?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

how come we cant add attachements anymore???


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Apr 2 2006, 12:47 AM~5164008
> *I saw an orange 64 Three wheelin down western yesterday, Wonder who owns that car?
> *


THATS OSCAR FROM UNTOCHABLES C.C


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2006, 11:39 PM~5163966
> *i said... WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol..
> 
> wusup Big E. , and Neighbor... how things in the Chi tonight, i finally got to touch my caddy today thats about it.. the battery is dead, couldnt even turn it on, but the hydros worked..  :cheesy:
> *


thats coo...:thumbsup:
the hydros work THAT ALL THAT MATTERS LOL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Apr 2 2006, 12:50 AM~5164206
> *THATS OSCAR FROM UNTOuCHABLES C.C
> *


isnt his brown?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 31 2006, 11:12 PM~5159564
> *The neighbors will be there 2 support 100 percent. riders 4 life!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2006, 11:02 AM~5170669
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *ORLANDO FL.* WILL BE THERE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 3 2006, 07:58 PM~5173036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ORLANDO FL.  WILL BE THERE
> *


hey homie I didn't see you at the show yesterday.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO JOIN US IA A DAY FULL OF HOPPING AND EATING AND MORE HOPING AND SHOWING OFF THE CLEAN ASS RIDES YOU ALL PUT YOU TIME MONEY AND EFFORT INTO.WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO JOIN US IA A DAY FULL OF HOPPING AND EATING AND MORE HOPING AND SHOWING OFF THE CLEAN ASS RIDES YOU ALL PUT YOU TIME MONEY AND EFFORT INTO.WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Apr 2 2006, 12:47 AM~5164008
> *I saw an orange 64 Three wheelin down western yesterday, Wonder who owns that car?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim did you steal my car and drive it down western :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

any majetics from cali bringin cars............ is it july yet


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2006, 08:59 PM~5174312
> *TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO JOIN US IA A DAY FULL OF HOPPING AND EATING AND MORE HOPING AND SHOWING OFF THE CLEAN ASS RIDES YOU ALL PUT YOU TIME MONEY AND EFFORT INTO.WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES RAIN OR SHINE
> *


u know it  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2006, 05:09 PM~5185727
> *nim did you steal my car and drive it down western :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT 
:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 7 2006, 12:34 PM~5196324
> *TTT
> :wave:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 5 2006, 07:40 PM~5186633
> *u know it    :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie can't wait it seems likes it going to be a good one again


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

much love to Majestics


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 7 2006, 04:56 PM~5198636
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
cant wait soo far so good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Apr 5 2006, 05:18 PM~5185773
> *any majetics from cali bringin cars............ is it july yet
> *


they kinda show up we realy don't know how many la cars will be here this year


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.solitoscarclub.com/events.htm


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 10 2006, 11:03 AM~5212892
> *http://www.solitoscarclub.com/events.htm
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

at least this member of The Outfit will be there to show some support


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looking good so far.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just got my third permit.so its all good homies come one come all


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 11 2006, 10:53 PM~5223634
> *:biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR THEM FLIERS BRO THEY BAD ASS :biggrin: YOU WILLBE HERE RIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Who's BBQing? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Apr 12 2006, 12:40 AM~5224197
> *Who's BBQing?  :biggrin:
> *


we are tring to see what our budget is we might have a few 100 hot dogs and burgers. I nned some one with a nice big grill to cook for us if some one want to donate there time and grill it will make it that much easier on us to cater to everyone.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Look like truucha is gonna be filming too.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 12 2006, 10:07 PM~5231026
> *Look like truucha is gonna be filming too.
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we are waiting for Confirmation ...............

PM one of us with ohare info


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 12 2006, 10:15 PM~5231062
> *we are waiting for Confirmation ...............
> 
> PM one of us with ohare info
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

truucha catching a ride with the westside crew on the long haul from louville to chicago? :dunno:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2006, 11:36 PM~5223913
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR THEM FLIERS BRO THEY BAD ASS :biggrin: YOU WILLBE HERE RIGHT? :cheesy:
> *


  Just another reason to go back to Chi Town :biggrin: Can't wait


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

We gonna share a booth :0 

See ya out there!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

If all goes well ill be flying out there for this picnic. Ive never been to Chicago so i hope you guys show me how Chicago does it. See you guys at the picnic.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 14 2006, 08:41 PM~5244569
> *If all goes well ill be flying out there for this picnic. Ive never been to Chicago so i hope you guys show me how Chicago does it. See you guys at the picnic.
> *


The picnic will speak for itself homie, just gotta be here to check it out first hand. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok so heres the word so far
we will have the photographer fo the new mag.








also for all you lowrider gear 








and three videographers








also new and upcoming















and last but never least the one the only


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

taking it back to the old school homie giving the people what they want everyone wanted it back at the parck so we are throwing it back


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey Nim dont forget that that the Big M always got a lil' sumthin sumthin to keep everyone on their toes too


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 17 2006, 10:25 PM~5262763
> *Hey Nim dont forget that that the Big M always got a lil' sumthin sumthin to keep everyone on their toes too
> *


oh for sure homie so all you hoppers get your best switch man and line them up I know Majestics will have a nice line of cars to hop against any one so come get your braging rights homies


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5266171
> *oh for sure homie so all you hoppers get your best switch man and line them up I know Majestics will have a nice line of cars to hop against any one so come get your braging rights homies
> *


bring them out on our picnic<span style=\'color:red\'>july16 foster and cicero it will be fun :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5266171
> *oh for sure homie so all you hoppers get your best switch man and line them up I know Majestics will have a nice line of cars to hop against any one so come get your braging rights homies
> *


bring them out on our picnic<span style=\'color:red\'>july16 foster and cicero it will be fun :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2006, 04:39 PM~5267315
> *bring them out on our picnic<span style=\'color:red\'>july16 foster and cicero it will be fun :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie sounds lke a plan


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2006, 03:43 PM~5267321
> *bring them out on our picnic<span style=\'color:red\'>july16 foster and cicero it will be fun :biggrin:
> *



uffin: 

maybe


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 18 2006, 09:48 PM~5269284
> *uffin:
> 
> maybe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump dee dump to da top gotta keep this fresh all the time for the BIG M


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THANKS HOMIES WE BEEN BUSY HARDLY UP ON THE BOARD ANYMORE.THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

sucks that this show is the same day as the SS, but since it is closer I may end up going to this show, Ill bring this up at the next RO MN meeting....................I knew I should have went last year now no longer in Union Grove WIS, but as I have heard off the hook, so its worth the extra mileage :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

HOPE its all good times and no fighting Im doen being a ass I just want to meet new peeps and the ones Ive pissed off in the past when I see ya Ill apoloize to keep things cool or the shows may not happen no more in the same location, like them fights on truucha why in the lowriding community keep that for the ricers :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

ICECOLD WILL BE THERE


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

See that a nice 63 right thurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Apr 26 2006, 02:49 PM~5318532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: nice car!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Night Image (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 28 2006, 09:47 PM~5336508
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


u know im there silver :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 100 %


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 28 2006, 11:32 PM~5336956
> *:biggrin:
> *


Be on the lookout for my 2 tone red 90'd Fleetwood coupe, I would LOVE to get a small pic in your magazine, it will definatly stand out from the other Caddies in the midwest.........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 29 2006, 03:08 AM~5337651
> *Be on the lookout for my 2 tone red 90'd Fleetwood coupe, I would LOVE to get a small pic in your magazine, it will definatly stand out from the other Caddies in the midwest.........
> *


you need to put a palque in it :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

to the top for a great picnic  

whats up neighbor?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

is it time yet


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 30 2006, 11:10 AM~5342759
> *is it time yet
> *


first is yours then its ours so are you ready?lets do this homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 29 2006, 08:23 PM~5340686
> *to the top for a great picnic
> 
> whats up neighbor?
> *


thanks for the grill homie the meeing is at 12 and after the meeting the grill is fiering up fuck the rain.come over I have enough food for about 100 people LOL I went all out LOL we going to celebrate the beging of whats to come :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2006, 09:21 AM~5342783
> *first is yours then its ours so are you ready?lets do this homie :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah well fuck we need a picnic somewhere lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt for a grwat time


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2006, 10:23 AM~5342789
> *thanks for the grill homie the meeing is at 12 and after the meeting the grill is fiering up fuck the rain.come over I have enough food for about 100 people LOL I went all out LOL we going to celebrate the beging of whats to come :biggrin:
> *


no problem bro 

good turnout :biggrin: 
it was nice thanks for the invite


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 30 2006, 08:46 PM~5345663
> *no problem bro
> 
> good turnout  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2006, 04:42 PM~5351704
> *:cheesy:
> *


Can wait homie the neighbors will be representing 100%


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 28 2006, 08:47 PM~5336508
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie cant wait 4 the picnic!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 25 2006, 09:31 AM~5310006
> *
> *


 the southside picnic is the 11 of june or the 25 of june the lowrider council calender has the 25 so just wondering. let me know thanxs


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think theres is on the 11th homie


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 1 2006, 07:13 PM~5352254
> *the southside picnic is the 11 of june or the 25 of june the lowrider council calender has the 25 so just wondering. let me know thanxs
> *




its on the june 11 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

wheres everyone at????


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok so heres the word so far
we will have the photographer fo the new mag.








also for all you lowrider gear 








and three videographers








also new and upcoming















and last but never least the one the only


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I will bring this up at our next meeting for the RO chapter in MN, but I believe most of us are trying to make it out and have this on the agenda for this year show season :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Gonna be a good summer


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 5 2006, 07:50 AM~5374592
> *  Gonna be a good summer
> *


 whats up gotti


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 4 2006, 11:42 PM~5372734
> *I will bring this up at our next meeting for the RO chapter in MN, but I believe most of us are trying to make it out and have this on the agenda for this year show season :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS AS YOU ALL COULD MAKE THIS "1 TIME" I AM SURE YOU ALL WILL ENJOY IT


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

thats right as long as eeryone makes this one time   it will will be straight as fu## forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit homie i am there at one time. i mean some time that day. cant wait :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 5 2006, 11:27 PM~5378974
> *whats up gotti
> *


:wave:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 9 2006, 08:11 PM~5399032
> *:biggrin:
> *


see you all there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

COME ONE COME ALL lol


----------



## Night Image (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 11 2006, 12:34 AM~5406960
> *COME ONE COME ALL lol
> *


 Ya know we'll be there.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Can't wait. :wave:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Night Image_@May 11 2006, 01:00 AM~5407101
> *Ya know we'll be there.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

so whos ready for the picnic???


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

javascript:window.open('/view/?pic=xqaura','FullView','width=800,height=600,resizable,scrollbars,location'); void('');


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e62/viej...-1135145106.gif


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

pinche pictures :angry:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:









there you go homie :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna try like hell to make this one as well..gotta show love to the big M


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 15 2006, 06:13 AM~5431106
> *im gonna try like hell to make this one as well..gotta show love to the big M
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this is one not to miss everyone mak it down on you calenders.hey what does the line up look like as far as hoppers go? :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will definately be there, no hoppers though, but we wont miss it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

and no cry babies


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 16 2006, 09:39 AM~5437527
> *this is one not to miss everyone mak it down on you calenders.hey what does the line up look like as far as hoppers go? :0
> *


hhhhhhmmmm I guess you might have to wait and see carnal :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5444736
> *and no cry babies
> *


yeah they will most likely stay at home with the stock cars with 13s


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5446184
> *yeah they will most likely stay at home with the stock cars with 13s
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

ImpressionS will be there to have some fun. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 12:19 PM~5444736
> *and no cry babies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Fo sure!!!


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

SOMOS UNO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Can i get a To The Top!!

fuck ill do it myself..haha!! :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

here ill give ya one as well
ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

whatz up people!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

time is flying


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so are the hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

314 Gateway Ridaz wants to send a show hopper


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it will be more then welcomed.send it out it will get good coverage.TLM MAG WILL BE HERE AND 360 LOW WILL BE HERE TRUUCHA WILL BE HERE ROLL'N SAID HE'S COMING ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

sounds like anyone who's anyone is gonna be here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 23 2006, 09:52 PM~5484020
> *sounds like anyone who's anyone is gonna be here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 what up silver


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: 

pinche silver!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

theres peeps calling about hotels so I will post them up in a week or two.I heard this fucker super man is bringing something and I heard some flipers might show up and also cars standing on there hinds.and of course the hoppers that bang that bumper everytime they hit the back


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 24 2006, 05:09 PM~5489457
> *theres peeps calling about hotels so I will post them up in a week or two.I heard this fucker super man is bringing something and I heard some flipers might show up and also cars standing on there hinds.and of course the hoppers that bang that bumper everytime they hit the back
> *


 :0 :0 :0 o chit :biggrin: que pasa carnal


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 24 2006, 06:43 PM~5489688
> *:0  :0  :0  o  chit  :biggrin:  que  pasa  carnal
> *


aqui no mas homie you know keeping it real bro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 24 2006, 05:45 PM~5489700
> *aqui no mas homie you know keeping it real bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cant wait homie 4 the picnic!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 24 2006, 09:24 PM~5490810
> *Cant wait homie 4 the picnic!
> *


 :biggrin: me either!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 24 2006, 08:24 PM~5490810
> *Cant wait homie 4 the picnic!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i might come to play :biggrin: daddys been cooking


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 24 2006, 04:09 PM~5489457
> *theres peeps calling about hotels so I will post them up in a week or two.I heard this fucker super man is bringing something and I heard some flipers might show up and also cars standing on there hinds.and of course the hoppers that bang that bumper everytime they hit the back
> *


JEA I PROLLY BE DER--BE READY CUZ I KNOWZ DAT I WILL BE--YO SOUTSIDE YOU TALKIN BOUT MA OLD RED CUT--DAT OLD NEWZ--CAT FROM DA NORTHWEST BOUGHT DAT THOUGHT YA KNEW PLAYA--AZ A MATTA OF FACT THEY POSTED FLICS OF IT ON HERE ALREADY THEY ASKD NOT TO SAY NOTHIN BUT I AINT GONNA GET PUT OUT DER LIKE DAT--GOT SOMETHIN FO YO ASSES--DIS TIME BE READY FO A FULL SIZE FRAME CAT--REPIN D'TOWN--


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 what we have about 6 to 7 weeks time is fling lets line them up


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 damn its almost time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

youre god damn right fool


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

FOR SALE


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

going to try and have my new lincoln lifted for the picnic, cant wait to kick it with the homies


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

next


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

my favoritte time of the year


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 a little over a month away


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

Nim, Brandan wants to know which flyer did you want on the site. He has the dark blue / purple one up now but wanted to know if you wanted the light blue one up?


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TT
T


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@May 30 2006, 01:09 PM~5520101
> *Nim, Brandan wants to know which flyer did you want on the site. He has the dark blue / purple one up now but wanted to know if you wanted the light blue one up?
> *


thats cool either one is cool.thanks for ad homies


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 1 2006, 08:35 PM~5535441
> *thats cool either one is cool.thanks for ad homies
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man time is fling lOL


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

the day is almost here.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 5 2006, 08:21 PM~5557905
> *the day is almost here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST FOR EVERYONE THAT NEEDS A ROOM I WILL BE RESERVING ROMMS DEPENDING ON THE RESPONCE HOMIES LETS DO THIS  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266379


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

everyone seems in a happy mood today :biggrin:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 8 2006, 09:42 PM~5577324
> *everyone seems in a happy mood today  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 8 2006, 09:42 PM~5577324
> *everyone seems in a happy mood today  :biggrin:
> *



why not, :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 8 2006, 08:42 PM~5577324
> *everyone seems in a happy mood today  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo silver what's up homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 8 2006, 09:42 PM~5577324
> *everyone seems in a happy mood today  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up homie!!!!


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

really hoping to be there. depends on cash flow, with everything being so damn slow, moneys fucked right now!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jun 10 2006, 04:34 AM~5584201
> *really hoping to be there. depends on cash flow, with everything being so damn slow, moneys fucked right now!
> *


you know you'll be here


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 12 2006, 09:46 AM~5593492
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey homie good turn out we had a blast


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Next!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T will see everyone there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Has anyone heard if the California,ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C. are makeing the trip out this year like they were supposed?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

heard v-max got a niiiiiiccccccce orangy car.. :cheesy: and its puuurrrrttyyy :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its seems like everyone is keeping it on the down low but I heard there's a few cars coming from the west coast so that means theres something out here they want to serve so lets get them hoppers ready so we ain't caught empty handed


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 15 2006, 09:04 AM~5611419
> *its seems like everyone is keeping it on the down low but I heard there's a few cars coming from the west coast so that means theres something out here they want to serve so lets get them hoppers ready so we ain't caught empty handed
> *


so nim should be keep our cars the right way or should we put together something like some other people do :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

slim chance of me going it was a bitch to park last time.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 15 2006, 12:04 PM~5611419
> *its seems like everyone is keeping it on the down low but I heard there's a few cars coming from the west coast so that means theres something out here they want to serve so lets get them hoppers ready so we ain't caught empty handed
> *




wonder who it could be? :dunno: 

there is a few out here they could be lookin for ..but will they be at the show ?
maybe they should call out who they are lookin for so those people could make sure they are there. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

tell me about it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 16 2006, 10:01 PM~5620532
> *tell me about it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 16 2006, 02:50 AM~5614617
> *slim chance of me going it was a bitch to park last time.
> *


not if you get there early enough


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 16 2006, 11:07 PM~5621075
> *not if you get there early enough
> *


true but i prefer sleeping on a nice bed as opposed to my truck bed


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

BIG "I" will be there fo sure!!! Can't wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 17 2006, 03:38 AM~5621857
> *true but i prefer sleeping on a nice bed as opposed to my truck bed
> *


truck beds are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 18 2006, 12:59 AM~5625614
> *BIG "I" will be there fo sure!!!  Can't wait!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

We're there uffin:


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

ILL BE THERE GUYS WITH MY CAR TOO. :biggrin: AND YES IT'S ALL MINE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 19 2006, 10:07 AM~5631853
> *ILL BE THERE GUYS WITH MY CAR TOO.  :biggrin: AND YES IT'S ALL MINE
> *


 post pics let see it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2006, 12:57 PM~5632999
> *post pics let see it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill be doing that hopefully today, i have to finish reinforcing my stress points and put back on my 13's then i will take the pics


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 19 2006, 01:59 PM~5633013
> *ill be doing that hopefully today, i have to finish reinforcing my stress points and put back on my 13's then i will take the pics
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: well be there


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 17 2006, 10:59 PM~5625614
> *BIG "I" will be there fo sure!!!  Can't wait!! :biggrin:
> *


hoppin' the 3??

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LESS than a month left, :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5635216
> *hoppin' the 3??
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SMASHING the bumper for all you niccas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 20 2006, 10:12 PM~5642536
> *SMASHING the bumper for all you niccas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 20 2006, 09:12 PM~5642536
> *SMASHING the bumper for all you niccas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 20 2006, 11:12 PM~5642536
> *SMASHING the bumper for all you niccas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

t T t


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

the biggest midwest picnic is going down in less than a month, we invite all car clubs to join us on this special date. We gonna represent Chi-Town to the fullest as always, show em all how the Windy has show cars as well as big number hittin' hoppers too. So join us and our guys will make sure that all the riders have a great time at our event, because only the best for those that support us.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=234607

should we expect to see any chi town guys out ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we have been talking to our fl guys and they said they are going so you will get suport from us one way or another.I didn't go anywhere this year only to d town to check up on my ride but I canot do anything this year due to my daughter quiceaniera sweet 15 i am spending all my money on that so sorry but I will not be able to make it


----------



## LAZYLAC (Jun 3, 2006)

..........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DistinctveLifstyls_@Jun 26 2006, 11:01 AM~5669734
> *Family 1st bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Does your daughter have a bf?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:angry: dont know if we are going to be able to make it


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 26 2006, 06:00 PM~5672521
> *:angry: dont know if we are going to be able to make it
> *


  
its not that hard just take the 94 all the way and MAKE SURE U GO THE SPEED LIMIT :biggrin: 

:wave: WHATS UP JIMMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up neighbor and its deeper than driving


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

We should be there ,can't wait.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 26 2006, 07:00 PM~5672521
> *:angry: dont know if we are going to be able to make it
> *


come on bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 26 2006, 11:06 PM~5673833
> *We should be there ,can't wait.
> *


should be great picnic.Mag coverage truucha 360 LOW ROLL'N


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 27 2006, 05:39 PM~5676444
> *should be great picnic.Mag coverage truucha 360 LOW ROLL'N
> *


Hope you had a good vac homie,will be there and maybe we can hang more this year.Our show was pretty good about 50 cars and 4 hoppers Big M was the highest at 57,you know how we do.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

it almost 2 weeks away and counting; hope everyone joins us and shows us support wether you are able to make it or not.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 27 2006, 06:44 PM~5678681
> *  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2006, 09:23 PM~5679501
> *Hope you had a good vac homie,will be there and maybe we can hang more this year.Our show was pretty good about 50 cars and 4 hoppers Big M was the highest at 57,you know how we do.
> *


vac was more stressfull man wasted to much money for where we went.but for sure man it is going to be a good one


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2006, 04:29 AM~5680252
> *:dunno:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :tongue: I just wanted in on this. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2006, 11:51 PM~5680424
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :tongue: I just wanted in on this. :biggrin:
> *


lol WHAT YOU LOST ME LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2006, 05:03 AM~5680492
> *lol WHAT YOU LOST ME LOL
> *


Postin up all the faces.
:twak: :dunno: :angel:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we confused nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 28 2006, 12:04 PM~5682591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we confused nim
> *


lol  :banghead:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 26 2006, 06:33 PM~5672710
> *what up neighbor and its deeper than driving
> *


  :tears:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :angel: :burn:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its getting near people, should be a good time as always.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

What picnic no one told me!  





















J/K I will be there fo sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 28 2006, 11:49 PM~5686256
> *What picnic no one told me!
> J/K  I will be there fo sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


you might here the advertisement on la kalle 103.1 the week before I am working out the last strings


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 28 2006, 08:36 PM~5685575
> *Its getting near people, should be a good time as always.
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

My car dont look like it will be juiced by then, but if the RO from Minnesota going, Im going to see if we all can or some of us make it out there, this show seems like its going to be off the chain one of the best this year :0 ...............I want to go whats the addy so I can mapquest it  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope you guys can make there is no addy its just on the corner of foster and cicero I will go by there to gat a adres across the street from there so you guys can have an idea of where it is it should take you to the entrence


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

Playtime will be there! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

14 more days! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ROAD TRIP!!!!!not taking the car..but im still coming :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

T
 
T
:0 
T
:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*EXTRA EXTRA HATERS TRY TO FUCKOUR SHIT UP *
ITS STILL ON HOMIES NOSE UP IF YOU DARE and the stick will be there for the ones that want to be mesured for the title nose them up don't be skerdLOL cowards nose them up shit lets do this


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nose the bitches up if you dare just finishing up the ride it's ready and it might get stuck with front bumper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 3 2006, 06:06 AM~5707277
> *ROAD TRIP!!!!!not taking the car..but im still coming :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there homie, I'm hoping to have my car there! Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 4 2006, 03:26 AM~5712895
> *get there early the pigs are tripping fuck them we all doing the damn thing hit silver up
> *


how early :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 4 2006, 09:41 AM~5713161
> *how early  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


to be honest with you last time we had it at the park it was packed by 11 am so I wouls say the latested 10 to get a spot for a low low we are going to try to pack the park with low ,lows only :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 4 2006, 08:26 AM~5713126
> *I'll be there homie, I'm hoping to have my car there! Keep your fingers crossed
> *


well mice could be there..its just gonna sit on a trailer..maybe maybe not..lol ill no fure sure this week


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 4 2006, 11:25 AM~5713486
> *well mice could be there..its just gonna sit on a trailer..maybe maybe not..lol ill no fure sure this week
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 4 2006, 09:18 AM~5713451
> *to be honest with  you last time we had it at the park it was packed by 11 am so I wouls say the latested 10 to get a spot for a low low we are going to try to pack the park with low ,lows only :biggrin:
> *


what up nim


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 4 2006, 10:18 AM~5713451
> *to be honest with  you last time we had it at the park it was packed by 11 am so I wouls say the latested 10 to get a spot for a low low we are going to try to pack the park with low ,lows only :biggrin:
> *


orale carnal we'll be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll Be There 

Might bring somthing if I can :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

who from the Ro going from Minnesota.?????? can I ride with :biggrin:  , LMK by pm

or anyone from minnesota going let me know by pm ill chip in on gas


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 4 2006, 02:35 PM~5714646
> *what up nim
> *


not much homie tring to get everything ready for the picnic.for real you ain't coming homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

COUNTING DOWN :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I went to the picnic 3 years ago at Foster and Cicero and the 2 picnics you guys had in Wisconsin. Dont take it personal, but the first picnic was off the hook at Foster & Cicero! Now that your taking it back to the woods; I know that it's gonna be off the hook AGAIN! I cant wait & I'll be there with my 63 and the wifey is rolling Monte  I GUESS THE BIG "M" HOLDS IT DOWN IN CHICAGO UHH? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 6 2006, 09:37 AM~5724735
> *not much homie tring to get everything ready for the picnic.for real you ain't coming homie
> *


no homie due to certain things going on i think its best not to


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 6 2006, 06:50 PM~5727762
> *no homie due to certain things going on i think its best not to
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 6 2006, 07:50 PM~5727762
> *no homie due to certain things going on i think its best not to
> *


  I understand homie its cool i'll see you back in detroit homie I'll take pics homie


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

is everybody ready to get down and the baddest picnic of the year!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 6 2006, 09:33 PM~5728555
> *is everybody ready to get down and the baddest picnic of the year!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


for sure homie I'll be there


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

See you there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we suggest people to get to the picnic early in order to get thier spots, due to us not knowing how many people are going to attend this picnic we CAN NOT allow spots to be "reserved"; so NO parking sideways, NO taping off spots, etc... If you want to park next to your club/crew try to show up together because we wont be able to guarntee certain spots. 

We want to keep this annual picnic as organized as possible and not give the cops and city of Chicago any reason to interfere(sp) with all of us having fun.

Thanks


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 6 2006, 07:42 PM~5728300
> *  I understand homie its cool i'll see you back in detroit homie I'll take pics homie
> *


thanks nim, i appreciate it. just need a break for a minute


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2006, 08:15 AM~5730436
> *thanks nim, i appreciate it. just need a break for a minute
> *


no problem homie take your time bro


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: whats up big M


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

one more week!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

one more week, and 2 days to be exact...


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

what time are you guys going to be expecting cars to show up . just dont want to get a bad spot would like to be in the mix


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 8 2006, 01:11 AM~5735397
> *what time are you guys going to be expecting cars to show up . just dont want to get a bad spot would like to be in the mix
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 7 2006, 07:25 PM~5733946
> *one more week, and 2 days to be exact...
> *


:twak: :uh: 

:biggrin: 
whats up silver :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 10:47 AM~5731088
> *:wave: whats up big M
> *


chilling homie geting all the last min thing done for the picnic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 8 2006, 02:11 AM~5735397
> *what time are you guys going to be expecting cars to show up . just dont want to get a bad spot would like to be in the mix
> *


well we are keeping regular dailies out of the park until at least noon all lowriders should be there by no later then 10 please help us out by not parking dailies with lowriders unless the dailiy looks clean and all we will be having mag coverage and video coverage we want to show everyone how the mid west does it :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2006, 08:10 AM~5736105
> *chilling homie geting all the last min thing done for the picnic
> *


kool kool good luck on tha event homie fr tha d/fw BIG M :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 8 2006, 10:16 AM~5736120
> *kool kool good luck on tha event homie fr tha d/fw BIG M :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie thanks


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam i want to go..not sure if i can get a truck and trailer though


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 8 2006, 03:48 PM~5737407
> *dam i want to go..not sure if i can get a truck and trailer though
> *


drive it over here just come with more people just in case


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up silver


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

one more week still ain't got the caddy ready but we will have her done :biggrin: 
we lost our garage and looking for another but one of our homies will lend us his so we have to move the tools and all so its crunch time


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 Gonna be a good time!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I will have an adress to map quest by monday so be on the look out might even start a new topic on it


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2006, 09:00 PM~5738788
> *one more week still ain't got the caddy ready but we will have her done :biggrin:
> we lost our garage and looking for another but one of our homies will lend us his so we have to move the tools and all so its crunch time
> *


GOOD LUCK BRO! I WORK 2 FULL TIME JOBS, BUT IF I CAN HELP IN ANY WAY JUST CALL ME UP, YOU GOT THE #


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

one more week and will be there to show support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I heard it's hot and muggy out there  


Guess I'll have to bring some sun-screen


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 9 2006, 01:33 PM~5741588
> *I heard it's hot and muggy out there
> Guess I'll have to bring some sun-screen
> *


hasnt been that muggy here yet


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2006, 07:00 PM~5738788
> *one more week still ain't got the caddy ready but we will have her done :biggrin:
> we lost our garage and looking for another but one of our homies will lend us his so we have to move the tools and all so its crunch time
> *


you know nim if you need the shop or any help just bring it down you know i got you. its a long drive but the doors are open


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHO IS GOING TO BE HOPPING?


----------



## cadiman94 (Aug 17, 2005)

HEY WAT UP YOU ALL SILVER OR NIM GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU GUYS NEED ANITHING FOR THIS WEEK END THE BIG M IS IN THE HOUSE.

MR.MOYO 

ps. nim call me i lost my fone w all my #.thanks mr bud ligh. yeaa


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 9 2006, 11:52 AM~5741469
> *one more week and will be there to show support :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

cant wait for it to be sunday


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2006, 04:40 PM~5737912
> *what up silver
> *



wutup Jimmy :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 10 2006, 08:22 AM~5745544
> *WHO IS GOING TO BE HOPPING?
> *


wusup homie, to be honest it has been so tight lipped recently as far as whos hopping goes, but im pretty sure there will be some new commers as well as big dawgs ready and craving for some action... 

   

It never fails at a Majestics picnic.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

see you on sunday viejitos :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

GONA ROLL WITH JIMMY N THE REST OF THE CREW. POSSIBLY TAKE MY ORANGE TAHOE FOR THE RIDE.. NOT OGNNA EVEN ATTEMPT A JUICED RIDE THAT FAR.

BUT WILL COME FOR THE SUPPORT, AS A PART TIME NEIGHBOR!

LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

part time neighbor thats great, i dont know what you are talking about lorn we arent going


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

If you need any help, LMK Nim! I'm gonna go buy some meat to marinate so I can give the Carne another try. Hopefully it will be to your liking this time....lol I may just buy a qtr keg, and plastic cups instead of cases.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 12:59 PM~5753279
> *If you need any help, LMK Nim! I'm gonna go buy some meat to marinate so I can give the Carne another try. Hopefully it will be to your liking this time....lol I may just buy a qtr keg, and plastic cups instead of cases.
> *


  thanks for the offer just bring me those keys LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5753312
> * thanks for the offer just bring me those keys LOL
> *


lol, I will call bob now :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 10 2006, 06:37 PM~5749516
> *see you on sunday viejitos  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir can't wait homie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 9 2006, 07:30 PM~5743094
> *hasnt been that  muggy  here yet
> *


i take it back its gonna be hot :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

wish i could be there but got some shit to do in Atlanta, but yall have a good time.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn you darrin. how you been?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up alex


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2006, 11:14 AM~5736114
> *well we are keeping regular dailies out of the park until at least noon all lowriders should be there by no later then 10 please help us out by not parking dailies with lowriders unless the dailiy looks clean and all we will be having mag coverage and video coverage we want to show everyone how the mid west does it :biggrin:
> *


what about trucks and trailers man is there gonna be a good spot for them as far as not have to worry about em?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 11 2006, 10:43 PM~5756522
> *what about trucks and trailers man is there gonna be a good spot for them as far as not have to worry about em?
> *


yes you have to be there early though  once the park gets full it will be out of our hands.we will be ther at 9 anyone that shows up before might have to move depending on where they are parked


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP NIM? IM GONNA BE THERE AT LIKE 11 OR 12, CAN MY CLUB HOLD A SPOT FOR ME?


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WERE BRINGING LIKE 10 RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this is back to the old days awe yeah ....this was the first picnic i remember going to and at this park it was crazy ...runnin from one side of the park to the other to try and watch the hops ..hope it is like that ths year.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its should be a badass turnout :biggrin: :biggrin:  and its looks like SUN all day with temps in the 90's!! so bring that sunscreen ... :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what hotels are near by?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

hit NIM up on the pm or he probaby post some hotels by the park.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

shit im already a snickers bar fuck im going to need some cover :biggrin:


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

que onda homie did u put the tires on your truck and still no rims for the cutty


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

not yet homie im going to hold untill winter and no i havent got any rims ran into some financial problems im trying to get some decent ones to get to the picnick


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

i hear u homie good luck see u sunday


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man no luck with the caddy school has me beat no time only a miricle can get it there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OK EVERYONE HERE IS THE ADDRESS FOR THE PARK SO THAT YOU CAN MAP QUEST IT


5274 N Cicero Ave
Chicago, IL 60630-1601, US


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

cant wait


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Can't wait for Sunday. ImpressionS definitly will be there. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: BIG "I" will b there!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks all for the suport you won't be disapointed


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 11:24 PM~5756853
> *what hotels are near by?
> *


pm sent


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jul 13 2006, 09:51 AM~5765960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@Jul 13 2006, 10:59 AM~5766601
> *:0
> *


What up?


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

is pinky coming? that ***** is holding it down for the midwest


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

see ya there homies    gonna be hot day


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its gonna be like a big ass party with custom cars everywhere :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Jul 13 2006, 11:15 PM~5770050
> *is pinky coming? that ***** is holding it down for the midwest
> *


are you talking about the monte from WESTSIDE ,if so no  she was lost in a garage fire last week.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 14 2006, 12:58 AM~5770961
> *are you talking about the monte from WESTSIDE ,if so no    she was lost in a garage fire last week.
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim just checking in, you guys doing alright, need anything before the picnic


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 13 2006, 11:58 PM~5770961
> *are you talking about the monte from WESTSIDE ,if so no    she was lost in a garage fire last week.
> *


 :0 For real?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 14 2006, 08:25 AM~5771947
> *nim just checking in, you guys doing alright, need anything before the picnic
> *


my poles LOL for display if you have room or if eight ball does


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 13 2006, 11:58 PM~5770961
> *are you talking about the monte from WESTSIDE ,if so no    she was lost in a garage fire last week.
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

is this picnic at the same place that a lot of people got together when the lowrider show was rained out a couple years ago? i think they said it was a forest reserve.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2006, 09:37 AM~5772763
> *my poles LOL for display if you have room or if eight ball does
> *


i think they are at the shop, i will send them with someone who is coming


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 14 2006, 07:09 PM~5774818
> *i think they are at the shop, i will send them with someone who is coming
> *


you the man homie


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

cant wait..2 more days


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah wish we could make it but with my birthday tuesday and my sisters today its just rough


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 14 2006, 07:16 PM~5774845
> *yeah wish we could make it but with my birthday tuesday and my sisters today its just rough
> *


understood.happy early b-day homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you have a good time


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm going to be there on my wifes birthday :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 14 2006, 11:15 PM~5775782
> *I'm going to be there on my wifes birthday :cheesy:
> *


 :0  I received 4 boxes.are you in town yet?when are you geting in?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt 4 a great picnic cant wait


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

See Yous all tommorrow


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ill be there, but my `73 wont, gas tank started leaking today


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

NIM.....

Thanks for taking us to Hooters bro.....and thanks for the beer,lol.


See you in a few hours at the show :cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Nim, Silver, and the Majestics for having us at your picnic so we can show everyone what CHI-TOWN is all about. Good turn out.


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

good turn out homies had a good ass time :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we did it again... i believe it was practically full park :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks to everyone that attended from the Chi. and to all outta towners.. some good hopping action and nose ups. :biggrin: :biggrin: and top quality rides showed up.  

Another year, Another success...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

it was a good turn out thanks again for having us out there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

good picnic see you all next show or picnic uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Had a great time thanxs 2 the chi-town lowrider. Also the Big M for another badass picnic.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Had a great time as usual. Lots of cars out, even with the heat today. Can't wait until the next one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Pics????


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS A GREAT TIME THANKS HOMIES


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

THANKS FOR A GOOD TIME MAJESTICS :thumbsup: D.L. HAD A GOOD TIME CRUISING AROUND THE PARK  I'LL BE THERE NEXT TIME FOR SURE


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks to Majestics Car Club. We had a great time, alot good looking rides out there. Can't wait for next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

Can someone please post pics


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

pictures ????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

Pictures, pictures,pictures


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*One of the funniest moments *********** was NIM cruizin the park in Grumpys bomb from Viejitos C.C. lol

Orale homie you know what's up N.I.L.A. IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 17 2006, 11:46 AM~5787642
> *One of the funniest moments *********** was NIM cruizin the park in Grumpys bomb lol
> 
> Orale homie you know what's up N.I.L.A. IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 17 2006, 10:47 AM~5787644
> *:biggrin:
> *


Had a great time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 17 2006, 09:46 AM~5787642
> *One of the funniest moments *********** was NIM cruizin the park in Grumpys bomb from Viejitos C.C. lol
> 
> Orale homie you know what's up N.I.L.A. IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: hell yeah homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

GREAT GREAT PICNIC!!!!!!!!!
Majestics threw down!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Jul 17 2006, 06:59 AM~5786980
> *Can someone please post pics
> *



NO *** !!! U SHOULD OF BEEN THERE :twak:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

BAD ASS PICNIC MUCH UPS TO MAJESTICS!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WILL POST THE PICTURES IN ABOUT 1 HOUR*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good to see you hope you got some good pics and video


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 17 2006, 11:03 AM~5788083
> *good to see you hope you got some good pics and video
> *


* LIKE ALWAYS !!!!*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*SHOUD'NT YOU BE IN THE SPRAY BOOTH* :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i decided to take the day off, plus i knew you werent calling so they dont have to tell anyone that today. lol


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

GOOD PICNIC HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

we had a good time...great turn out..except the damn heat :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GREAT TIME THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Soooooooo......where are the pics?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 17 2006, 03:55 PM~5789485
> *GREAT TIME THANKS EVERYONE
> *


r u sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what upppppppppppppppppp


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

the picnic was great it could of been a little cooler but it wasnt too bad in the shade


----------



## LAZYLAC (Jun 3, 2006)

...........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jul 17 2006, 03:23 PM~5788918
> *GOOD PICNIC HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:
> *


nice to meet you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Great time in the park dispite it being hella HOT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 17 2006, 09:49 PM~5791582
> *Great time in the park dispite it being hella HOT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i agree


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jul 18 2006, 05:22 PM~5797736
> *
> *


U NEVER LIE BUT IT WAS HOTTER DRIVIN THE 64 BACK TO MIL TOWN


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 I bet it was an oven!!!! Did you get darker? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 19 2006, 09:20 AM~5801347
> *U NEVER LIE  BUT IT WAS HOTTER DRIVIN THE 64 BACK TO MIL TOWN
> *


----------

